# Visual Editor von/für Eclipse gesucht



## apfelsine (18. Okt 2004)

Hallo!

Wie der Name schon sagt, suche ich ein
funktionierendes Plugin des Visual Editor.
Aber ich suche nicht irgendeines sondern
die
VE-runtime-1.20040712.zip

Nachdem ich Eclipse Version 3.0 habe und 
der download des GEF für
den damaligen Release vor 2 Monaten nicht
möglich war, habe ich jetzt
ein heft gekauft, in der irrigen Annahme (weil wer lesen
kann ist klar im Vorteil ;-) ) das da alles drin 
ist für den VE. 
statt dessen steht da nur ich brauche die oben genannte Datei
und auf der beigelegten DVD weit und breit nichts davon 
zu sehen.
so-
Ich hab mir auf der Eclipse seite schon einen wolf gesucht
google spuckt auch nix aus.
Eigentlich will ich nur ein lauffähiges Konglomerat für
Eclipse 3.0

Damit der VE laufen kann, braucht er die passende
EMF und GEF plugins dazu
aber entweder ich bin blind, oder ich sehe auf
der eclipse seite nur eine version für eclipse 3.1
 ???:L 

hat einer von euch einen link für mich? 

gruß
apfelsine


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Okt 2004)

schau mal da http://www.eclipse.org/vep/

oder starte Eclipse > Help > Software Updates > Find and Install

und nach neuen Plugins suchen?


----------



## apfelsine (19. Okt 2004)

ich hatte gehofft es gibt noch irgendwo ausserhalb
der eclipse-seite einen mirror oder so
in den mirrors die auf der eclipse-seite angegeben sind,
scheint immer nur die eclipseplatform zu sein, aber nicht die tools
und der server von eclipse.org ist ziemlich überlastet.
aber das mit dem updatemanager war eine gute idee.
vielleicht hat er bis morgen dann alles runtergeladen.
Wie gesagt, der server ist überlastet und das downloaden
davon ist ein graus


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Okt 2004)

ja, bei mir auch!

kennt jemand einen Mirror??


----------

